# Has anyone considered Xfinity X1?



## Richard in Marin (Jan 3, 2007)

I still have my Premiere in my main viewing area, but changed secondary unit to the X1. It's going to take a LOT of getting used to. If you know what you want, it's great, but channel surfing is not.

No instruction book! Included or on line! That may appear OK for the techie generation, but I can read, and like to be able to refer, and re-refer, to organized content. 

For some strange reason, this is supposed to cut my Comcast bill by $25, but of course there is no OTA, and I'm not sure yet if I can add a device to get streaming.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

comcast is only in certain area so no I haven't considered it since it's not in my area.


----------



## scottfll954 (Jul 31, 2012)

I had it once and went back to tivo ..since I had more control of my DVR

I found that the X1 had a great UI.. more graphic.and very fluid...but everything took 2 steps

I still contemplate getting it again.. but dealing with comcast stops me from the change..

and now with the bolt skip.. it will be even harder to go back


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

Richard in Marin said:


> No instruction book! Included or on line! That may appear OK for the techie generation, but I can read, and like to be able to refer, and re-refer, to organized content.
> 
> For some strange reason, this is supposed to cut my Comcast bill by $25, but of course there is no OTA, and I'm not sure yet if I can add a device to get streaming.


No idea if this is outdated or not at this point, but check out this X1 User Guide from Comcast:
http://www.huntersridge-ca.com/Comcast/X1Platform_UserGuide.pdf

As for streaming, sure, if you have another HDMI slot on your TV, you can plug in a separate streaming box you own like a Roku, Apple TV, or Amazon Fire TV and use that for Netflix, etc. Unlike a TiVo, though, the X1 itself cannot stream from Netflix or other apps. The X1 is only for watching Comcast cable channels and using their Xfinity OnDemand service.


----------



## scottfll954 (Jul 31, 2012)

NashGuy said:


> No idea if this is outdated or not at this point, but check out this X1 User Guide from Comcast:
> http://www.huntersridge-ca.com/Comcast/X1Platform_UserGuide.pdf
> 
> As for streaming, sure, if you have another HDMI slot on your TV, you can plug in a separate streaming box you own like a Roku, Apple TV, or Amazon Fire TV and use that for Netflix, etc. Unlike a TiVo, though, the X1 itself cannot stream from Netflix or other apps. The X1 is only for watching Comcast cable channels and using their Xfinity OnDemand service.


You will need to get a ROKU box for best streaming features


----------



## randian (Jan 15, 2014)

When I used the X1 I found that most things take far too many steps and some things are very hard to figure out how to do. Try to delete a season pass for example. I also found the UI to be quite sluggish and the channel guide to be a pain to use. Not a lot of storage either. The remote feels nice though and the unit is attractive.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

I have a Tivo HD and a Comcast X-1 sitting next to each other. They both have their good and bad features. The X-1 has 6 tuners, five can record and one will give you live only. But you have to ask to have the 4 tuner box updated with the software that turns on the other tuners. The Tivo is a lot easier to use and the controls seem more friendly. There is no way to transfer a program from the X-1 to my PC that I know of. So I have to be sure we record a program I want to keep or burn to a DVD on the Tivo. I can watch the X-1 DVR on the other TV's in the house with out having to buy anything. It is part of my package. I believe that the X-1 stores the recordings back at their data center. That means if the box goes bad you still have your recordings. However, I haven't researched that to be sure it is the way it works.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

I experience X1 at my brother's regularly. No thanks. It looks pretty but it is sluggish and gets all bogged down for any action if there is any delay talking to the mothership. Even pausing live TV can take a while if there is any connection issue at all.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

I have them side by side. X1 is a disaster. There are a few things that are nice, like the VOD interface, and one brilliant feature, the typing on a T-9-esque keypad for searches. However, overall, the box is slow, often doesn't respond to the remote for a while, and has a very click-heavy interface. The RR/FF is also super annoying compared to what TiVo has, and doesn't have any "jump-back" when FFing through commercials, much less 30 second skip, which I am really, really good at mashing into my TiVo.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Bigg said:


> I have them side by side. X1 is a disaster. There are a few things that are nice, like the VOD interface, and one brilliant feature, the typing on a T-9-esque keypad for searches. However, overall, the box is slow, often doesn't respond to the remote for a while, and has a very click-heavy interface. The RR/FF is also super annoying compared to what TiVo has, and doesn't have any "jump-back" when FFing through commercials, much less 30 second skip, which I am really, really good at mashing into my TiVo.


The X1 box is slow because everything it does communicates back to the Comcast servers. Everything. It is not cloud based but it talks back anyway.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

The X-1 DVR can be programmed for a 30 sec skip. I did it to mine. I'll see if I can find the code for doing it. Found it. There are about a dozen sites explaining it. Here's one of them.

http://www.geekymac.com/comcast-hd-dvr-30-second-skip/


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> The X1 box is slow because everything it does communicates back to the Comcast servers. Everything. It is not cloud based but it talks back anyway.


A friend and I were talking about that. I'm not so convinced that every keypress goes back to the servers, but I think that it has to go back to the servers for every new screen it loads, as there seems to be little, if any, local caching.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Bigg said:


> A friend and I were talking about that. I'm not so convinced that every keypress goes back to the servers, but I think that it has to go back to the servers for every new screen it loads, as there seems to be little, if any, local caching.


My brother had a connection problem. We'd do a pause, it would pay attention. Eventually it gave an error message saying it couldn't communicate with the network or something like that. The internet went out at the same time. When the Internet came back, the box paused.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> My brother had a connection problem. We'd do a pause, it would pay attention. Eventually it gave an error message saying it couldn't communicate with the network or something like that. The internet went out at the same time. When the Internet came back, the box paused.


VOD, local DVR or Cloud DVR? If it is Cloud DVR or VOD, it's because the video is playing remotely. If it is local DVR content, then that's weird. The problem is, I can't even tell what's stored remotely and what's stored on the box. There is some serious voodoo magic built into that system!


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Bigg said:


> VOD, local DVR or Cloud DVR? If it is Cloud DVR or VOD, it's because the video is playing remotely. If it is local DVR content, then that's weird. The problem is, I can't even tell what's stored remotely and what's stored on the box. There is some serious voodoo magic built into that system!


Oh, it is local storage. That's what is weird. I doubt it is sending the command itself back for any response. It just seems to always want the mothership hovering nearby.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> Oh, it is local storage. That's what is weird. I doubt it is sending the command itself back for any response. It just seems to always want the mothership hovering nearby.


Oh yeah, it needs the cloud all the time. Without it, it just fails. At least TiVo still partially and annoyingly works when it can't get to the mothership.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Yeah. Watch the ad. DirecTV can't do it except that they have AT&T Wireless and can smoke X1 to pieces.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Bigg said:


> Oh yeah, it needs the cloud all the time. Without it, it just fails. At least TiVo still partially and annoyingly works when it can't get to the mothership.


That alone keeps me from considering Comcast. I sort of like the X1 box except for that.


----------



## bornleader (Jan 4, 2015)

I could not wait until I could send Comcast's X1 box back. Unlike Comcast's basic DVRs - the X1 MUST be connected to Comcast's servers to work. You cannot watch programs you recorded if Comcast's signal cannot be connected to their servers. Once Comcast stopped the slow motion function because engineering has difficulty with an update. Comcast engineering never told the front line people (customer care or technical support). It took months for me to find out what actually happened and many more months before that service was restored. Comcast refused to allow any billing credits. However, the inability to watch programming off line was why I hated the X1 box and left it on their doorstep.

I HATE Comcast!

Dave



scottfll954 said:


> I had it once and went back to tivo ..since I had more control of my DVR
> 
> I found that the X1 had a great UI.. more graphic.and very fluid...but everything took 2 steps
> 
> ...


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> That alone keeps me from considering Comcast. I sort of like the X1 box except for that.


It works fine with TiVo. If you have FIOS available, it will offer better PQ though.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Bigg said:


> It works fine with TiVo. If you have FIOS available, it will offer better PQ though.


I have fios. Comcast PQ is horrible around here. But fios had been slipping. Directv had better PQ recently but I don't control the trees around me.

Anyway, Comcast here truly sucks. Even Comcast employees think so. Less HD than other services and even bad local coverage (I live between Baltimore and Washington and Comcast has Washington in SD only).

I had TiVo when I had Comcast years ago.


----------



## cowboys2002 (Jun 15, 2001)

SNJpage1 said:


> I have a Tivo HD and a Comcast X-1 sitting next to each other. They both have their good and bad features. The X-1 has 6 tuners, five can record and one will give you live only. But you have to ask to have the 4 tuner box updated with the software that turns on the other tuners. The Tivo is a lot easier to use and the controls seem more friendly. There is no way to transfer a program from the X-1 to my PC that I know of. So I have to be sure we record a program I want to keep or burn to a DVD on the Tivo. I can watch the X-1 DVR on the other TV's in the house with out having to buy anything. It is part of my package. I believe that the X-1 stores the recordings back at their data center. That means if the box goes bad you still have your recordings. However, I haven't researched that to be sure it is the way it works.


The fact that the X-1 box stores the recordings "in the cloud" is one of the better features I like (better than Uverse). Everytime I had a service issue with Uverse and they swapped out the DVR, I lost every thing recorded.

I also like that it automatically records most of the primetime stuff from the 4 major networks and a few cable networks...thus I don't have recording conflicts as much.

I don't like that the X1 remote only works on the main TV with the X1 box. I have not checked to see if I can upgrade the box in our master bedroom to a second X1 DVR. That would be awesome!


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

cowboys2002 said:


> The fact that the X-1 box stores the recordings "in the cloud" is one of the better features I like (better than Uverse). Everytime I had a service issue with Uverse and they swapped out the DVR, I lost every thing recorded. I also like that it automatically records most of the primetime stuff from the 4 major networks and a few cable networks...thus I don't have recording conflicts as much. I don't like that the X1 remote only works on the main TV with the X1 box. I have not checked to see if I can upgrade the box in our master bedroom to a second X1 DVR. That would be awesome!


Cloud dvrs are failure points waiting to happen.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

TonyD79 said:


> Cloud dvrs are failure points waiting to happen.


Even more important "Cloud DVR" is a high tech sounding phrase cable companies use when they really mean "we can force you to watch commercials" .


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

tomhorsley said:


> Even more important "Cloud DVR" is a high tech sounding phrase cable companies use when they really mean "we can force you to watch commercials" .


Not quite. At least not yet.


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

I tried out the X1 DVR for awhile (2) months when purchased a new bolt and switched back to TiVo though I still have my X1 DVR. The x1 DVR costs me $10 a month, but I get charged no digital outlet fee on my TiVo and only pay $2.99 a month for the CableCard. If I give up the X1 DVR I then get charged the $10 digital outlet fee so I mine as well keep a spare DVR around, lol!



The X1 was promising. Very nice UI and I loved all the Cover Art with the On Demand Interface, and tie ones for searching content by actor/actress or band/artist and being able to set up Wishlist like records. The voice recognition was also a bonus. 

My only gripes with the X1 besides Hardware issues were yo could not switch between what's recording at the touch of a button. You don't have access to the tuners. All you can do is go into your recordings and play a recording already in progress or manually go to the channel if you know what is recording.

As for hardware issues. I went through 3 boxes in 6 weeks. The first 2 units were dead on arrival and the installer could not get them to work. The third box has issues with audio lag where the audio is always falling behind the video by a couple seconds which absolutely drives me insane.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> I have fios. Comcast PQ is horrible around here. But fios had been slipping. Directv had better PQ recently but I don't control the trees around me.


Yeah, you're better off with FIOS then. Comcast as a policy doesn't carry SV locals in HD.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Bigg said:


> Yeah, you're better off with FIOS then. Comcast as a policy doesn't carry SV locals in HD.


What are SV locals?

Scott


----------



## RMSko (Sep 4, 2001)

I had X-1 and it was okay, but I switched to the Mini and Bolt and it's not only better (especially with the skip), but it will save me a lot of money. I've eliminated all the X-1 STB fees and by having no Comcast equipment, I'm no longer charged the "HD Fee." Also, the cable card is free.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

HerronScott said:


> What are SV locals? Scott


Significantly viewed from a local market.

For example, I am in the Baltimore market but Washington is nearby. SV locals for me include ABC, CBS, NBC and Fox from Washington as well as PBS and a Spanish station or two.


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

TonyD79 said:


> Significantly viewed from a local market.
> 
> For example, I am in the Baltimore market but Washington is nearby. SV locals for me include ABC, CBS, NBC and Fox from Washington as well as PBS and a Spanish station or two.


Wait, what?

Do you mean Significantly viewed locals from an other market?

Around here I have not known Comcast to even carry Channels from an other Market unless that channel does not exist in the current market in which case they do make it available in HD.

Been like that in Western Mass, New Hampshire when I was going to college up there and on the North Shore where I live now.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

LoREvanescence said:


> Wait, what? Do you mean Significantly viewed locals from an other market? Around here I have not known Comcast to even carry Channels from an other Market unless that channel does not exist in the current market in which case they do make it available in HD. Been like that in Western Mass, New Hampshire when I was going to college up there and on the North Shore where I live now.


Adjacent market determined by Nielsen as commissioned by the FCC.

Historically, both Baltimore and Washington (Maryland) cable systems had channels from both markets. Around the early 1990s (?), systems started dropping some duplicates in favor of more national channels.

Now it is mostly systems between the two although I don't think suburban Maryland (DC) systems have any Baltimore any more.

I live about 5 miles from Baltimore beltway and 20 miles from capital beltway.


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

TonyD79 said:


> Adjacent market determined by Nielsen as commissioned by the FCC.
> 
> Historically, both Baltimore and Washington (Maryland) cable systems had channels from both markets. Around the early 1990s (?), systems started dropping some duplicates in favor of more national channels.
> 
> ...


That makes more since.

I actually stayed at a Hotel in Frederick Maryland last year around the time of all the protests in Baltimore. I had noticed then that I could only get DC channels to watch news / the coverage.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

LoREvanescence said:


> That makes more since. I actually stayed at a Hotel in Frederick Maryland last year around the time of all the protests in Baltimore. I had noticed then that I could only get DC channels to watch news / the coverage.


Yes. Frederick is in the middle of the Washington/Hagerstown market. Even though it is equidistant to Baltimore and Washington.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

I'd like to chime in. Even though I *hate* Tivo, Inc, I would never give up my Roamio Pro and Mini. I cannot understand for the life of me why anyone on Comcast would have a Tivo and an X1!!!

The X1 does not buffer all tuners at once. It does not have QuickMode and SkipMode (right?). It does not have 450 hours of HD storage. It does not have our 2 sided guide. Can it transfer recordings to PC, I do not know? Out of network streaming? So many other things. They charge for installation and it is more expensive.

Now I do wish that Tivo would implement the LAST X screen like the X1 has. For the rest of it, I watched Comcast roll this product out in the beginning in the Comcast forums and they just made tens of thousands of paying beta customers in the beginning. So sad it was almost funny.

I have been on Comcast for years in S Fla. I have a very small bill because the condo pays for basic (yeah, no, I pay maintenance thru the nose...LOL) and I have my own everything. I get promos every year because I am not on a contract.

Oh and who has a better internet? I have Blast and it is pretty good even though some may or may not know that 40mb down is pretty much the real speed without the Powerboost even if you have 150 (the new tier besides 25 + 75, they got rid of the 105 down).

I love Comcast. I love my tivos. Tivo, Inc...not so much _(although quickmode and skipmode did impress even me)..._

*CHIME...LOL*


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

I'm lost. How can you love a company's only product and hate the company?


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

LoREvanescence said:


> Wait, what?
> 
> Do you mean Significantly viewed locals from an other market?
> 
> ...


SV are from a *different* market. Much of New Hampshire, including WMUR, is part of the Boston DMA. Here in CT, most parts either have some NYC, some Boston, or some Providence-New Bedford channels even though all of CT except Fairfield County is in the Hartford-New Haven DMA.



samccfl99 said:


> I'd like to chime in. Even though I *hate* Tivo, Inc, I would never give up my Roamio Pro and Mini.


Agreed.



> Oh and who has a better internet? I have Blast and it is pretty good even though some may or may not know that 40mb down is pretty much the real speed without the Powerboost even if you have 150 (the new tier besides 25 + 75, they got rid of the 105 down).


Sounds like your node is overloaded or just messed up. Ours is legitimately 175/11 every test.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

TonyD79 said:


> I'm lost. How can you love a company's only product and hate the company?


I do because Comcast is great in Hartford CT as long as you are using TiVo as the way to get your TV, their internet blast is fast (my 3rd pty speed test does show 150+ Mb download), their land line telephone service is clear and easy to use, and they offer a big selection of cable channels. The few times I have had a problem at my home they been out on-time within a day or so (at no charge). In 2005 to 2006 I did use their HD DVR because it was the only way I could DVR a HD program, in 2007 I got a TiVo HD DVR and never looked back.


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

LoREvanescence said:


> Wait, what?
> 
> Do you mean Significantly viewed locals from an other market?
> 
> ...


Comcast in MA has always included more than one market. We always received both Boston and Providence stations. Now I also have one from NH.


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

schatham said:


> Comcast in MA has always included more than one market. We always received both Boston and Providence stations. Now I also have one from NH.


I'm living in Salem and we strictly only have Boston Channels on Comcast here. No providence or NH stations.

When I was living in Western Mass growing up we Used to only have PBS, NBC and ABC from Springfield, and FOX and CBS would come from Hartford because there was no local and UPN / WB (Later CW) from Boston. As springfield added FOX, CBS and The CW as sub channels after they went digital we lot the Hartford and Boston versions. Just and oddity though, I remember when digital cable first came out in our area in 2001 wish and I got a Clear Qam tuning card for my Computer I was able to pick up Boston's PBS Channels eve though they didn't exist in Comcast Channel Lineup they were in the stream.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

Bigg said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Sounds like your node is overloaded or just messed up. Ours is legitimately 175/11 every test.


Thanks for the Agree. To further explain, I really dislike their development teams and their choices of mods and their "skill" at doing them (remembering I love OnePass and Q+S modes and out of network streaming).

As for the off topic internet comment, I hear you say 75/11, but which speedtests are you using? If you use www.speedtest.comcast.net, it will send you to your closest server. Choose New Server and open the USA map and pick some others. Flash based testing are not really accurate. Try www.speedof.me or www.testmy.net. You will see the difference. The powerboost makes it go faster, when it can. I know this because quite a while ago I went to the old Extreme 105 and I found this out and went back to blast. Recently I went to the new Extreme 150 and found the same thing and went back. Oddly for some reason the upload is always close. It is really around 8 for Blast and close to 20 for the others. I have also talked to the Wireless Support dept many times (I call them tier 1.5 support, the level one support is useless) and they do not think there is a problem. Anyway I live alone and it works fine for me. Comcast "repair" is really useless here. They have been out here and "tried" to screw me with a in-home visit bill ($70), which of course I got reversed. They know there is a head-end problem in this area (or was, for months). I think the levels are a bit hot, but you cannot tell them that. My Roamio Pro runs about 40db, which supposedly TIVO says is too high, but when I had my old XL4 side by side, it was getting 35-37 and with the same wire the Roamio gets 40-41. That is one area I do not think TIVO knows what they are talking about.

So there you go. Sorry to be off topic again. If you try those speed test sites, I would be interested to know what you get. I do not use IE, I use Opera (works much better with flash stuff), but when I do the speed tests I open one tab only and close and open the browser on subsequent tests. Results are weird if you do more than one test after another without doing that.

_PS, MY FRIEND HAS X1. HE GOT IT AROUND A YEAR AFTER IT CAME OUT AND HE MOVED. I BLEW THE BOX UP IN 2 MINUTES. IT IS MUCH BETTER NOW, BUT IT'S NOT FOR ME._


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

schatham said:


> Comcast in MA has always included more than one market. We always received both Boston and Providence stations. Now I also have one from NH.


WMUR is Boston DMA. Weird, but true. I think the only reason they exist is for election years. I doubt they would exist otherwise.



samccfl99 said:


> Thanks for the Agree. To further explain, I really dislike their development teams and their choices of mods and their "skill" at doing them (remembering I love OnePass and Q+S modes and out of network streaming).


Yeah, I could understand that. I hate them because of their borderline IP-trolling over the past decade, but I wouldn't give up TiVo unless it was for DirecTV. I tried, and it was a disaster.



> As for the off topic internet comment, I hear you say 75/11, but which speedtests are you using? If you use www.speedtest.comcast.net, it will send you to your closest server.


Yeah, I use Speedtest.net, and my result is 175/11, not 75/11, but any major CDN-based downloads come in at 20-22MBps, which is 160-176mbps, so right on target with the way it's testing and provisioned. The major CDNs have servers in every city, so for content like that, it's perfectly realistic.

They don't do Powerboost anymore, that's long gone. Blast! is just 150/10, which is provisioned at about 175/11, pretty much all day long even day on the node that I'm on. We're out there a bit in a spread out neighborhood, but we're still <1 mile from the node and fiber.


----------



## randian (Jan 15, 2014)

Bigg said:


> Blast! is just 150/10, which is provisioned at about 175/11


That depends on where you are and how much heat Comcast is feeling. Blast! is only 75/10 in SE Florida, for example, even though AT&T is rolling out Gigapower in (presumably only the most expensive parts of) Miami.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Bigg said:


> They don't do Powerboost anymore, that's long gone. Blast! is just 150/10, which is provisioned at about 175/11, pretty much all day long even day on the node that I'm on. .


I was going to make the same comment on Powerboost. That was dropped on our standard Performance config when it was upgraded to the current 25/5 level.

Scott


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

randian said:


> That depends on where you are and how much heat Comcast is feeling. Blast! is only 75/10 in SE Florida, for example, even though AT&T is rolling out Gigapower in (presumably only the most expensive parts of) Miami.


Well isn't that a Comcast crock of crap...LOL. I just called the broadband support and yes they do say that in some areas like parts of the NE it is 150/10 for Blast. We can get Extreme 150/20 for $15 bucks more a month (on promo), but I won't pay it. Comcast does it again!!! Thanks.

Sorry, I did not know the powerboost was no more? I wonder what you get using www.speedof.me or www.testmy.net?

Again sorry for the off topic here. I guess the mystery is over. BUT I ain't done with Comcast yet...I love to bug them, especially about things like this, not that it will get me anywhere...LOL. Wish I did not know this...LOLOL.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

samccfl99 said:


> Well isn't that a Comcast crock of crap...LOL. I just called the broadband support and yes they do say that in some areas like parts of the NE it is 150/10 for Blast. We can get Extreme 150/20 for $15 bucks more a month (on promo), but I won't pay it. Comcast does it again!!! Thanks.
> 
> Sorry, I did not know the powerboost was no more? I wonder what you get using www.speedof.me or www.testmy.net?
> 
> Again sorry for the off topic here. I guess the mystery is over. BUT I ain't done with Comcast yet...I love to bug them, especially about things like this, not that it will get me anywhere...LOL. Wish I did not know this...LOLOL.


Comcast CT is 170/10 now, but the promise is 150Mb download.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

randian said:


> That depends on where you are and how much heat Comcast is feeling. Blast! is only 75/10 in SE Florida, for example, even though AT&T is rolling out Gigapower in (presumably only the most expensive parts of) Miami.


That sucks. But there is still not Powerboost. That went away a loooong time ago. 75mbps is still not bad in the whole scheme of things.


----------



## randian (Jan 15, 2014)

75/10 isn't terrible, but when other markets get 150/10 for about the same price or less it's annoying.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

randian said:


> 75/10 isn't terrible, but when other markets get 150/10 for about the same price or less it's annoying.


You guys make me laugh . Try living someplace where you have one and only one wired Internet option and it i maxes out a 9.5 Mbps (1.0 Mbps up) . Then tell me how terrible 75/10 is.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

atmuscarella said:


> You guys make me laugh . Try living someplace where you have one and only one wired Internet option and it i maxes out a 9.5 Mbps (1.0 Mbps up) . Then tell me how terrible 75/10 is.


Still, I can see why there are peeved. I was peeved when I was paying the same on a 650mhz system with far fewer channels than people on an 860mhz system. I would have rather had the channels and less speed, but Comcast has prioritized speed over everything else.


----------



## randian (Jan 15, 2014)

Bigg said:


> I would have rather had the channels and less speed, but Comcast has prioritized speed over everything else.


So would I, at least 1/3 of Comcast's lineup doesn't have HD even though I'm sure the channels offer HD and I doubt HD costs Comcast any more than they're already paying. Comcast isn't expanding its HD lineup at all.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

randian said:


> So would I, at least 1/3 of Comcast's lineup doesn't have HD even though I'm sure the channels offer HD and I doubt HD costs Comcast any more than they're already paying. Comcast isn't expanding its HD lineup at all.


Yeah. Basically every channel with a few exceptions is available in HD now, Comcast just doesn't want to dedicate the bandwidth or use SDV. Even with MPEG-4, they aren't adding channels, just freeing up more internet bandwidth.

The way the math works out, they are going to have to either use SDV or IP for UHDTV, more HD channels, and gigabit internet. Unfortunately, they chose not to use SDV a number of years back. As much as everyone around here hates it because of poor TA configurations, it would have allowed them to offer way more channels AND faster internet.

And then you get to the 650mhz plants that don't have the bandwidth for even the channels that the 750mhz and 860mhz plants have. The 650mhz plants only have about 70HD channels versus 120HD channels on the 750/860mhz plants, and even that pales compared to DirecTV's ~145HD channels, and U-Verse's 200+ HD channels (although U-Verse's quality sucks, so there's that).

EDIT: It's worth noting that TWC has about 200 HD channels and 300mbps internet because of SDV on the TV side.


----------

